# E-Fire is no more...



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

MOST IMPORTANT: I'm physically uninjured, and nobody else was injured either. It seems that despite its stunning colour and bright headlights, my E-Fire, in the curb lane, was not noticed by a guy in a very large Dodge Ram pickup when he was changing lanes- he just could not see me under his enormous hood. I was tapped on the driver's side by his wheel (you can see the enormous skid mark all over the door- that's not gonna buff out!). I was spun around, and corrected back somehow, and then pushed along sideways from passenger side, all at mercifully low speed. The insurance assessor visits the collision centre yard today or tomorrow, but body damage is pretty extensive- both doors, both rear fenders and the hood are mangled on one side or the other. Driver's side rear tire was ripped clean off its rim and the steel rim is toast, and the car couldn't be pushed so I'm expecting drive system damage. The electric systems all reacted exactly as they should have- no fire, no shocks- and the emergency shut-off pull cable pack disconnect on the dash worked perfectly. But given the damage, I'd be very surprised if insurance didn't write it off- I'm confident they know the cost of a restoration of a classic vehicle and want no part of that. So the hope is money and the right to salvage- wish me luck!

I'm always asked what I would do differently about the E-Fire project if given a chance to start fresh. I always say one thing first and foremost: had I known how brilliantly the whole thing would turn out, I would have started with a car in better condition- one without terminal car cancer- a nice Arizona, New Mexico or California car. I'd have junked my Spitfire, despite the sentimental attachment of 30 yrs of ownership. Number two, with hindsight I'd have waited a year and used batteries from a crashed Chevy Volt to save about 3/4 the cost of my pack, but that's water under the bridge now! After 16,100 fossil-free miles, are there any regrets about doing this at all? Even with this outcome? ABSOLUTELY NOT- this has been one of the most gratifying projects I've ever done. Teaching Jacob hands-on skills, and showing him what can be done if you put your mind to something? Worth every minute and every cent. Learning the immense amount that I needed to learn to do this project? Worth every minute spent painstakingly applying filler and flat-sanding that hood- every burn from welding, and every cut from sheet metal. Driving this car to and from work has been the best part of my day on many days for three and a half years. Even sitting in notorious Toronto traffic in this thing has been a blast! Talking and writing about this car, and showing it off- to car enthusiasts, kids and environmentalists, has been very gratifying.

So- anybody know of a low rust Spitfire, pre-1977, with a great body and frame, decent interior and a blown engine? Or maybe a TR3 this time? With (likely) a parts car to salvage, anything other than Spitfire would likely be crazy on my part, but the gears are already turning...


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

That's very sad to see! Very glad you got out of it okay. This is one of the things that I think about for when I get my car running. Especially as a daily driver in this neighborhood (Seattle metro area). There are so many aggressively inattentive drivers around here.


Bill


----------



## SWF (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, but glad nobody was hurt.

Looks like this happened on one of the 400 series highways around Toronto?


----------



## klokwerk (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad you're okay and uninjured. Hopefully you can get another car back on the road soon.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Hwy 401, the busiest section of highway in North America. Fortunately that also generally means slow most hours of the day, which means that I was going slow enough to survive this. Well, 100x as survivable as any incident with a motorcycle, so there's that at least.


----------



## Russco (Dec 23, 2008)

There's a dozen Spitfires in the local San Francisco Craigslist. Choose your color.

Word of caution: Don't rush into anything. Take your time. You are in charge, not the insurance company.

Best of luck.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Badly nerfed, as you can see!

A Ram 2500 will do that to you, even if you're not going all that fast...

Yep, no rush, definitely not at fault. I got the car back today and managed to push it down the driveway with the rear on the scissor jack so we had room for the other cars. I pulled the fuse so both front and rear packs are isolated from one another now too. But I can't open the hood without a prybar and don't want to do that until the adjuster has a look at it. Fortunately, unlike a real Spitfire, mine has a fuse in every conductor including those on the little U1 lead acid battery, so I can wait a bit without worrying too much.

The steering is still attached and still responds, so it certainly wasn't a steering failure! Not that you can turn the wheels much with that fender bashed in as badly as it is.

Glad you're OK, Youngest! And EVMetro- thanks again for your long patience with me learning bodywork. There are people who are good at it (and you're a master!) and people who enjoy it, and I'm neither.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have bunch of friends in the UK and Germany with TRs of all types. You would probably want a LHD model which would cut out a bunch of them though. I do wish I had gotten up to see the car before this happened. Ohhh, how about a 1958 Riley 4 door saloon?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Molten
Sorry to see that - glad you are OK

Couple of thoughts for your replacement

(1) - a Hurricane
If you can find a kit - this was a fiberglass body for a spitfire 

(2) - Lotus 7 - or Locost or similar - don't do what I did and use Strut front suspension - it works really well but it ends up UGLY 

Main thing is find a car that you really really like the looks of


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is the Riley. Bit heavier than a TR. It's local to us as well.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

That Riley is something I've never seen before, that's for sure! But no "saloons" for me. I love the looks of the TR3- sentimental attachment there as my brother had one. Not sure I like the rotoflex rear drive though. 

I'll likely end up with another cheap and plentiful Spitfire, as now I'll have a parts car- all that money can come back out of the carcass of the E-Fire and go into a pile in my shed until I find the right one. My buddy in Colorado said there's four on Kijiji right now- posted a pic of one that looks nicer than mine on sale for $1000...


----------



## Baratong (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear the E-Fire is no more... Glad you were not injured in the crash! 

Looking forward to seeing your next build thread. I'm sure your next custom EV will be fantastic! 

There are plenty of Triumphs here in Arizona for sale... Let me know if you're serious about one and need eyes on it -- I'd be happy to do the scouting.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

That is a very kind offer and I may take you up on it Baratong!

Be proud that you're the only guy around with an active Spitfire EV right now, unless ClintK is still out there with his Bumblebee!


----------



## Baratong (Nov 29, 2012)

Bottomfeeder is still out there with his Spitfire too... his build thread is old -- 2008, but he's upgraded the build since then.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Good to know- these projects tend to not report back as often as I'd like- I'm always curious how things work out long after the 1st build or a few minor problems along the way that need group help. I've tried to keep my thread alive, but of course this forum is kaput now- the new owners seem to have forgotten they own it at all.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you have access to machine tools? I have a shop down at Eastern/Carlaw if you need something, when it comes to building the new one.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

That'll help me make up my mind about what to do- a very kind offer! I have access to machine tools but only through work, and it always seems I owe somebody something when all I'm doing is using a machine that I own part of!


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

That's what being a part owner is for, using them on your own projects. Your stuff may be better than mine at the moment. I had a very good LeBlond 16" lathe and TOS mill but I don't have 3 phase in my current shop so I had to go down market a bit. A 14-40 Taiwan lathe and old 50s Millrite Mill (like a mini Bridgeport). Looking for another good 16" lathe at the moment.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

I do have this going spare...…….

Interesting thing, is, that it has a 5.5:1 rear axle in it, perfect for going electric with no flywheel/clutch/gearbox...…


Doesn't look it, but, probably has a smaller footprint than the Spit.....


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Ouch! Sorry to hear about that.


Moltenmetal said:


> So- anybody know of a low rust Spitfire, pre-1977, with a great body and frame, decent interior and a blown engine? Or maybe a TR3 this time? With (likely) a parts car to salvage, anything other than Spitfire would likely be crazy on my part, but the gears are already turning...


Ours is a quite good shape, given the vintage and unknown history, but it's a 1979 and it wouldn't be worth shipping across the country anyway.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Couple of thoughts for your replacement
> 
> (1) - a Hurricane
> If you can find a kit - this was a fiberglass body for a spitfire
> ...


The body kit makes a lot sense to me, since what has been damaged appears to be only the body (not chassis or powertrain). On the other hand, aside from the difficulty of actually buying a kit, go into any kit very carefully, considering all of the federal and provincial rules.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

BWA said:


> I do have this going spare...…….
> 
> Interesting thing, is, that it has a 5.5:1 rear axle in it, perfect for going electric with no flywheel/clutch/gearbox...…



Leaf motor reducer is roughly 9:1 so how would a motor like that fare without the reducer but going directly into a 5:1 diff?


----------

